# Bovine patch angioplasty



## Leanne (Sep 16, 2008)

Diagnosis: Disabling claudication with multiple stenoses right SFA

Procedure:
1. Right common femoral artery exploration, unilateral right extremity angiogram with evaluation of the SFA, popliteal artery and tibioperoneal arteries.
2. Balloon angioplasty with a 6mm x 4cm Dorado angioplasty balloon at 8 atmospheric pressure, 10 atmospheric pressure and 12 atmospheric pressure from the popliteal artery and SFA stenoses at distal SFA and proximal SFA.
3. Bovine patch angioplasty of the proximal SFA, common femoral artery.

So far I've coded 35456 (open transluminal angioplasty)...CCI says exploration included.  Having trouble with the bovine angioplasty, any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Shirleybala (Sep 17, 2008)

*bovine patch graft*

I think with 35456, 35883-51 will also come


----------



## Leanne (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks!  I checked out 35883 but I don't see any mention of the patient having a previous bypass:

_...because of the small size and caliber of the SFA and going up to the common femoral artery, therefore, it was deemed necessary to perform a patch angioplasty to prevent constriction of the lumen of the SFA at that level.  A bovine patch was then used for anterior angioplasty measuring about 3cm in length using double arm 6-0 Prolene._

Not sure if this might just be included in 35456?


----------



## MLS2 (Sep 17, 2008)

if they're all in the same vessel, it should be one angioplasty.


----------

